# on my own trying to manage the fact i will never have my own kids



## allisonw (Oct 11, 2013)

In 2009 i had chemo for a rare form of leukaemia. My blood count was so low that the dr said no time for freezing eggs. Over the last 2yrs i have had tests which the dr at fertility centre said no chance ok kids she even said ivf wouldn,'t work. Over the last few months i have been gettingbchecked for womb cancer tests ok but have to have hysterectomy so now its going to final no kids. I am totally gutted and alone the chemo has also damaged my back and legs on crutches so at this point they would'nt offer me adoption
This has made me feel so depressed.


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

hi alisonw,

i am truly sorry to read your story so far.

i dont profess to know anything about anything, so this may well be a stab in the dark, but would it possible for you to do embryo adoption/donation? you xan do it in uk (takes a while, shortage of donated embryos) or abroad. abroad have embryos donated through leftovers from cycles (sorry if that sounds crass, not my intention) altruistic donors or you can do fresh cycles with an egg donor and a.sperm donor (thats double donation). v expensive. not trying to upset you, was just wondering if that route would be possible for you.

my heart goes out to you, hope you do find a way of fulfilling your dreams 

big hugs 

jade xxxx


----------



## allisonw (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks jade for reply but unfortunately due to state of my back due to chemo my neurosurgeon also said i could'nt carry a child. No win anyway for me going to end up a lonely old spinster


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

that really is crap!i am so sorry.  without trying to cause offense, would surrogacy be an option for you.  sorry if i have offended you , my family members tend.to call me the 'fixer'. . 

other than that, is there.anywhere you can go for support and counselling. to maybe help your heart and your head.  

im sorry hun, if my repkies.are.upsetting you, that never would.be my intention

big hugs love 

xxxx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Alison, I am really sorry to read your story not only what you have been through so far but what you are going through now.  Sorry I can't offer any advice xx

Jade, Well Done thinking of solutions for Alison xx


----------



## allisonw (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for replies and jade you defo have not offended me surrogancy no good coz i have no eggs but is a good idea


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of your health problems, life is so unfair.    

I believe you can use donated embryos with a surrogate, but I don't know the details and it isn't for everyone. But might be an option for you at some point in the future. x


----------

